
Ask HN: How Many Users Are Still Using “Shared Hosting”? - Elect2
A hosting forum I know used to talked about shared hosting, but now all they are talking about is cloud hosting or vps. I&#x27;m curious, how many and what kind of users are still using shared hosting like Godaddy, Hostgator, Bluehost, etc..
======
skilled
Many. To the average person, Shell is ancient alien technology.

If you look up 'Web hosting' all the review sites recommend shared plans. It
sells faster.

------
4ensic
I've used shared hosting for about 15 years for hosting WordPress and Piwigo
sites. It's a good midway point between maintaining a server and using a
hosted platform like WordPress.com or Flickr.com.

------
Artemix
I use shared hosting for "client" websites, as I neither have to guarantee
uptime nor I do have to guarantee "security" of the hosting system.

